# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Ασθενής ή νοσοφοβικός

## zavan

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Με λενε Βαγγελη και σας διαβάζω εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό. Τα 3-4 τελευταια χρονια εχω αναπτυξει μια υποχονδριαση. Σε καμια περιπτωση, ωστοσο, δεν ειχε επηρρεασει την ποιοτητα της ζωης μου και δεν ειχα αλλες φοβιες, κρισεις πανικου κλπ. Απλως, συνηθισμενα μαλλον συμπτωματα με ανησυχουσαν περισσοτερο απ' οσο επρεπε. Λογου χαρη, ξαφνικοι υψηλοι πυρετοι χωρις αλλα συμπτωματα για μενα σημαιναν μηνιγγιτιδα, αρρυθμιες και ταχυπαλμιες = προβλημα στην καρδια, πατημα αιχμηρου αντικειμενου στην παραλια σιγουρο τετανο, για μια ελια με λιγη δυχρωμια κι ενα σημαδι υπερκερατωσης ημουν βεβαιος οτι προκειται για μελανωματα, συνεχεις αμυγδαλιτιδες με πυον και πυρετους με φοβιζαν για περιαμυγδαλικο αποστημα και φλεγμονη στην καρδια. Ειναι και το ρημαδι το ιντερνετ καταρα για τυπους σαν εμενα. Ωστοσο τα συμπτωματα υποχωρουσαν σταδιακα κι εγω δεν εδινα τοση σημασια. 

Οποτε και φτανουμε στο φετινο Σεπτεμβρη, 3 μηνες πριν. Γυριζω απ' τη δουλεια, κανω μπανιο και παρατηρω ενα ανοιχτο καφε σημαδι στο κεντρο του μεγαλου νυχιου στο ποδι. Δεν εμοιαζε με αιματωμα απο χτυπημα (αλλωστε μου εχουν βγει καμποσα νυχια απο χτυπημα και τα ξεχωριζα πλεον), ουτε και πονουσα. Βρωμια θα ναι, λεω. Δεν καθαριζε με σαπουνι, ομως, το ξυσα και με λιμες, νυχοκοπτες. Τιποτα. Στην ακρη του μυαλου μου ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν μελανωματα στα νυχια, αλλα λεω, μπα αστο, θα μεγαλωσει το νυχι και θα φυγει. Αρχες Οκτωβρη, τελος η δουλεια, περιμενα να ανοιξει η σχολη, ακομα εκει αυτο και ημουν βεβαιος οτι ειχε εξαπλωθει προς το παρωνυχιο, τη βαση του νυχιου. Ψαξιμο στο ιντερνετ. Διαβαζω σε ξενα αρθρα οτι ελιες στα νυχια δε βγαινουν, καθε δυσχρωμια στο νυχι ειναι abnormal και πρεπει να ερευναται παραυτα. Βλεπω και εικονες, βρηκα κανα 2 με παρομοιο χρωμα με του δικου μου, ηταν και λιγο σαν ραγισμενο το νυχι σε εκεινο το σημειο (συμπτωμα) - τεζα εγω. Διαβαζω και οτι το βασικο προβλημα ειναι οτι στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις υπονυχιων μελανωματων γινεται λαθος διαγνωση επειδη ειναι σπανια, δεν υπαρχει εξειδικευση και οι γιατροι τα περνανε για μυκητιασεις και αιματωματα, οποτε η βιοψια ειναι η μονη σιγουρη οδος. Με ζωνουν τα φιδια εμενα και κανω σκεψεις για καρκινους και μεταστασεις, αλλα λεω να περιμενω λιγο ακομα μπας και μετακινηθει με το νυχι. Εν τω μεταξυ, μια γαστρεντεριτιδα ταλαιπωρουσε τους παντες στο σπιτι και μεσα οκτωβρη ανεβασα κι εγω πυρετο 37,2. Φτου, λεω, αυτο μου λειπε τωρα. Ελα ομως που ουτε διαρροια, ουτε εμετο εκανα. Τα δεκατα ομως εκει. Μια βδομαδα. Δεκα μερες. Κανω συνειρμους εγω για το νυχι, μεταστασεις κλπ. Εκτοτε εχω παει σε 3 διαφορετικους δερματολογους, μια στα εκτακτα του Συγγρου (αφου μου την ειπε πως δεν ειναι εκτακτο), μου ειπε πως μαλλον προκειται για χτυπημα, ισως και μυκητιαση. Εγω ετυχε να εχω 2 αλλα νυχια ενα με αιματωμα κι ενα με μυκητιαση και τα 2 με εντελως διαφορετικο χρωμα. Και τη ρωτησα καλοπροαιρετα να μου πει τις διαφορες στην οψη του μελανωματος και στην οψη του δικου μου νυχιου μου για να ξερω. Τσαντιστηκε που την αμφισβητησα και μου απαντησε πως δε θα μου κανει μαθημα δερματολογιας και να κλεισω ραντεβου για να μου κανουν καλλιεργεια λεπιου για μυκητιαση. Εγω ειχα κλεισει ηδη, απλα ηταν σε 2 εβδομαδες. Μυκητιαση ειπε και η 2η γιατρος στο ραντεβου, εγω επεμεινα για βιοψια, αλλα ουτε λεπι μου πηραν, ουτε καν δερματοσκοπιο δε χρησιμοποιησε (το εψαξε 10 δευτερολεπτα και δεν το βρηκε) αν και ειχα πληρωσει το 5ευρω κανονικα. Ε, ειπα να μην το κανω θεμα και τσακωθω και με αυτην, στο τελος δε θα ειχα γιατρο να παω. Αντιμυκητικο μανο η αγωγη για 2 μηνες και στο μηνα να ξαναπαω. Εξακολουθουσα να εχω αμφιβολιες εγω, αφου διαβαζα σε ολα τα ξενα αρθρα πως ελαχιστοι γιατροι εχουν εμπειρια απο υπονυχια μελανωματα και πρεπει να προτιμουνται οι βιοψιες. Ενα μηνα μετα δεν ειχε ελλατωθει καθολου η δυσχρωμια - ισα ισα εχει σιγουρα εξαπλωθει. Πηγα και στο ΙΚΑ, μου ειπε ο γιατρος να περιμενω 3-4 μηνες να δουμε αν προχωραει με το νυχι. "Το εχω ηδη τουλαχιστον 3 μηνες και βαζω και μανο 1 μηνα", ειπα εγω. "Δεν ειναι επισφαλες να περιμενω κι αλλο αν ειναι μελανωμα πχ"; Μου λεει πως μανο δεν κανει δουλεια, χαμενος χρονος ειναι και οτι "το μελανωμα ειναι ετσι" (δειχνοντας το κατα μαυρο λαπτοπ του). Ημουν σιγουρος πως ο τυπος ειχε να δει μελανωμα σε νυχι απο τη σχολη και αν, αφου πολλες φορες ειναι ακομα και αχρωμα.

Και φτανουμε στο σημερα. Τα δεκατα καλα κρατουν 50 μερες σχεδον τωρα. Απογευμα και βραδυ γυρω στο 37.2 με αποκορυφωμα 37.6 χθες. Το πρωι συνηθως κοντα στο 36,5. Χωρις αλλα συμπτωματα. Εξαντληση ιδιαιτερη δε νιωθω, εχω χασει 1-2 κιλα, αλλα μια χαρα ορεξη εχω. Εχω καταντησει πλεον να ψαχνω παντου στο σωμα μου συμπτωματα. Περα απο μετασταση μελανωματος, εχουν περασει απ' το μυαλο μου: ενδοκαρδιτιδα (απο τις αμυγδαλες μου που μαζευουν πυον συνεχεια, ή απο κάτι σφραγισμενα δοντια που ειχαν προκαλεσει πρηξιμο και πονο και τα αμελησα + λογω αρρυθμιων, αισθηματος παλμων και 85-100 παλμων σε ηρεμια χωρις να ειμαι αγχωμενος), ογκος στον εγκέφαλο (με εχει πιασει 5-6 φορες τον τελευταιο μηνα ενω ειμαι στο κρεβατι ενας σφαχτης στο ποδι στο υψος του γονατου, ο οποιος περναει μετα απο λιγα δευτερολεπτα χωρις να εχω αλλη ενοχληση + οτι τα τελευταια 3 χρονια εχω συχνα σε καθημερινη βαση κατι σαν μυοκλονιες για τις οποιες δεν εχω παει σε γιατρο - τιναζεται δηλαδη ενας μυς μονος του για μισο λεπτο και μετα απο καμια ωρα αλλος), φυματιωση, ελονοσια, αποστημα σε ζωτικο οργανο ή ογκος (ειχα κατι ενοχλησεις προσφατα κατω δεξια στα πλευρα κατα την εκπνοη και πηγα στα εκτακτα που με εδιωξαν με νευροπονο και μου ειπαν να ξαναπαω αν επιμενει) και αλλα πολλα. Πηγα και σε παθολογο για τα δεκατα (εχοντας μαζι μου απο την προσφατη επισκεψη στα εκτακτα γενικες αιματος, ουρων, δεικτες ηπατος ακτινογρ θωρακα καθαρες). Μου εγραψε CRP ποιοτικη, τεστ μονοπυρηνωσης, τεστ ρευματοειδους αρθρητιδας - ολες αρνητικες, δεικτες θυροειδους φυσιολογικοι. Ξαναπηγα στον παθολογο, αλλα επεσα στις απεργιες του ΕΟΠΠΥ και για να με ξεφορτωθει αφου δε μπορουσε να γραψει εξετασεις, μου ειπε πως δε βλεπει κατι παθολογικο, αλλα να ξαναπαω μολις τελειωσουν οι απεργιες αν συνεχιζουν τα δεκατα. 

Με 5 εξετασεις συμπερανε οτι δεν εχω κατι παθολογικο. Εγω εχω σκασει. Περναω μια απ' τις χειροτερες φασεις της ζωης μου και ειμαι μολις 20. Η κοπελα μου μου λεει να παω για εισαγωγη σε νοσοκομειο να μου κανουν κι αλλες εξετασεις (ειδικες, υπερηχους κλπ) αλλα εχω κουραστει και πλεον φοβαμαι πολυ τη διαγνωση. Ασε που εχω καταντησει να αμφιβαλλω πολλες φορες για τη διαγνωση των γιατρων. Αλλοι μου λενε πως ειναι ψυχοσωματικα τα δεκατα. Ειναι δυνατον; Μια χαρα ημουν προτου εμφανιστουν αυτα και μια χαρα θα ειμαι αμα υποχωρησουν. Ημουν λιγο υποχονδριος, αλλα ποτε δεν επηρρεασε εντονα τη ζωη μου η φοβια αυτη. Εχω απηυδησει, εχω παρατησει τη σχολη και ολη μερα ασχολουμαι με την υγεια μου και παροτι οι γυρω μου με στηριζουν, εχω γινει βαρος στην κοπελα, στην οικογενεια, οι φιλοι κουραστηκαν. Δε με αναγνωριζω. Δε ξερω τι να κανω.

Συγγνωμη για το σεντονι, απλα ηθελα να τα μοιραστω με καποιους που θεωρω οτι καταλαβαινουν.

----------


## zavan

Προχθές είπα δεν πάει άλλο με τα δεκατα κι έφυγα το πρωί για εφημερεύον. Αλλά έπεσα στον πλέον μπετόβλακα παθολόγο (έχω πέσει κάμποσες φορές πάνω του) κι επειδή εκείνη τη στιγμή το ψηφιακό έδειξε 36,5 μου λεει δεν έχεις τιποτα, δε κανεις σωστες μετρησεις. Τι κι αν του λεγα πως το απογευμα ανεβαινει, τι κι αν ειχα μαζι μου καταγεγραμμενες μετρησεις πρωι - μεσημερι - βραδυ των τελευταιων εβδομαδων, δεν ενιωθε. Ειπα να αγορασω και ενα αναλογικο θερμομετρο γαλλιου. Τα ιδια με τα υδραργυρου δειχνει. Εν τω μεταξυ, τελευταια νιωθω ποτε ποτε κατι διπλά τσιμπηματα στο στηθος στο υψος της καρδιας και αριστερα και δεξια και σκέφτομαι εντονότερα. Οχι κατι αφορητο, αλλά αρκετό για να περνάει απ' το μυαλό μου πως έχω μυοκαρδίτιδα ή κάτι σχετικό. Αυτα τα δεκατα με εχουν οδηγησει σε προχωρημενο σταδιο - να προσπαθω να αλιευσω συμπτωματα για να τα συνδυασω με αυτα. 

Καμιά άποψη ρε παιδιά; Είχε κανείς ποτέ εμπειρία από ψυχοσωματικά δέκατα; Μήπως αυτή τη φορά έχω δίκιο κι έχω κάτι σοβαρό;

----------


## Στράτος_84

Φίλε μου το αγχος -και ιδιαίτερα το έντονο- μπορεί να κάνει δέκατα. Το ΄χω πάθει κι εγώ, οχι τόσες μέρες όσες λες εσύ , αλλά αυτό μπορεί να μην λέει και τίποτα. Απ' τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρεις (τσιμπήματα στο στήθος, μυοκλονίες κτλ) το πιθανότερο είναι (να μην πω 100% σιγουρο) ότι πρόκειται για σωματοποίηση του άγχους σου.Έχεις μεγαλοποιήσει αυτό που είδες στο νύχι σου, αγχώθηκες, σου έγινε έμμονη ιδέα, και έχεις αυτό το αποτέλεσμα τώρα. Και έχεις αγχωθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό , άσχετα αν μπορεί μερικές φορές να μην το συνειδητοποιείς. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι έχεις μάθει όλες τις παθολογικές αρρώστιες απέξω :Ρ Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις να μην ξαναψάξεις στο Διαδίκτυο για αρρώστιες και να ηρεμήσεις. Έχεις κάνει πόσες εξετάσεις , ό,τι άλλο και να ήταν θα είχε βρεθεί -να είσαι σίγουρος γι' αυτό. Μελανώματα στο νύχι κτλ είναι τραβηγμένα φουλ ρε.

----------


## Gothly

zavan θα σου πώ τη γν'ωμη μου, αλλά μη τη πάρεις και σοβαρά γιατί εδώ απαγορεύονται και οι διαγνώσεις.
πιστεύω κι εγώ πως έχεις πάρα πολύ άγχος! Το έχεις διαπιστώσει κι εσύ. Ξεκίνησε απο ενα σημαδάκι και κατέληξες να τρέχεις καθημερινά σε γιατρούς.
Σε καταλαβαίνω, δεν είμαι κι εγώ έτσι αλλά είναι λίγο το αγόρι μου (ίσως όχι σε τετοιο βαθμό γιατί προσπαθώ να τον ηρεμώ πως δεν εχει τιποτα). 
Πιστευω κι εγώ πως τα δέκατα είναι λόγω άγχους, μα κάτσε σκέψου δεν είναι λογικό να ασχολείσαι τόσο με αυτό το σημαδάκι στο νύχι. Δε λέω κι εγώ αν το είχα θα είχα μια απορία να μαθω τι είναι, αλλά δε σε πονάει δεν είναι καποιο πρόβλημα στη υγεία σου, εσύ το έκανες πρόβλημα. 
Έχεις χάσει τη καθημερινότητά σου, μην αφήνεις να σε καταστρέφει έτσι το αγχος για την υγεία, είναι μόνο 20! Δε γίνεται να έχεις κάτι, μόνο το άγχος σε κατακλύει.
Κάνε κάτι πρακτικό που να σε χαλαρώσει, δε ξέρω τι δυνατότητες έχεις, αλλά κάνε ενα διάλειμμα απο γιατρούς κ κυρίως ιντερνετ διαγνώσεις .Αν μπορείς αρνήσου να μπαίνεις να ψάχνεις για ασθένειες και καρκίνους, ξέρω οτι είναι κατι που γινεται αυτόματα και ειναι δυσκολο να αντισταθεις να ψαξεις αλλά βαλτο για λίγο καιρό στόχο. 
Κάνε χαλαρά πράγματα με τη κοπέλα σου, να φύγεις απο το αγχος και σκέψου ΛΟΓΙΚΑ, δεν εχεις τιποτα 20χρ ανθρωπος.
Καλύτερα να πάς σε ενα ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο να βρείτε μια λύση για το άγχος σου παρά στους γιατρούς που σου τρώνε τα χρήματα για να σου δώσουν μανό.
Προσωπικά ναι κι εγώ αμφισβητώ καπως τους γιατρούς, δεν εχεις αδικο σε αυτό γιατί είναι αθλιοι οι περισσότεροι. Δε λεω να κανεις εξ. αιματος κλασσικα 1 φορα το χρόνο έτσι προληπτικά αλλά μη ξεφεύγεις με τα συμπτώματα. Μη τα ψάχνεις. Αν εχεις κατι σημαντικό θα φανεί, και αυτό που φαίνεται είναι το άγχος σου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

...τα έχουμε πει χιλιες φορες εδω μέσα: το ίντερνετ είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να νιώσει κάποιος ετοιμοθάνατος :Ρ
Απορώ πως εμπιστευεσαι άρθρα που περιγράφουν ασθένειες, από γιατρούς που σε διαβεβαιώνουν πως δεν τις έχεις.
Μήπως να σκεφτόσουν το ενδεχόμενο να επισκεφτείς έναν ψυχολόγο?

----------


## Angeliki

Καλησπέρα σου zavan!
Νιώθω άγχος διάχυτο. Και το ότι μπαίνεις στην διαδικασία να αυτοπαρατηρήσε ώρα με την ώρα αυξάνει και τις πιθανότητες να έχεις και τον πυρετό που λες.
Στο παρελθόν που υπήρχε κάτι αντίστοιχο, τι είχες κάνει;

----------


## Yoco Choco

Μια φορά ήταν ένα αγοράκι που συνάντησε μια καλή νεράιδα και της ζήτησε να κάνει πραγματικότητα μια επιθυμία του.
Η νεράιδα δέχτηκε αλλά έθεσε έναν όρο.
''Ποιός είναι ο όρος καλή νεράιδα?Τί πρέπει να κάνω?'', ρώτησε το αγοράκι.
''Δεν θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς ποτέ το πορτοκαλοκόκκινο χρώμα της ουράς της αλεπούς'',απάντησε η νεράιδα.
''Αυτό είναι όλο? Σιγά το πράγμα.''είπε το αγοράκι και ένιωσε την ευτυχία ότι η επιθυμία του θα εκπληρωθεί.
Έλα όμως που δεν καταφέρνει να βγάλει απ'το μυαλό του την αλεπουδίσια ουρά που νόμιζε ότι είχε ήδη ξεχάσει..
Την βλέπει να ξεπηδά παντού μπροστά του,ακόμα και στα όνειρά του αυτήν την τόσο παράλογη και ασήμαντη εικόνα.
Όσο προσπαθεί να την απωθήσει, τόσο αυτή γιγαντώνεται και καταλαμβάνει εξ'ολοκλήρου τις σκέψεις του.
Τελικά χάνει όχι μόνο την υπόσχεση της νεράιδας αλλά και την ίδια την διάθεσή του για ζωή αφού δεν μπορεί να 
ξεφορτωθεί την εικόνα της αλεπουδίσιας ουράς.
Πεθαίνει κάποια στιγμή ολομόναχος και η αλεπουδίσια ουρά ήταν η τελευταία εικόνα που είχε στο μυαλό του.

----------


## zavan

Καλησπερα και ευχαριστω για τις απαντήσεις. 

Οι μυοκλονίες δεν έχουν σχέση με το άγχος, τις έχω 3 χρόνια τώρα, απλά δεν θεωρησα οτι ειναι κατι σοβαρο και της αμέλησα μεχρι που διαβασα πως ειναι μια μορφη επιληψιας.




> Στο παρελθόν που υπήρχε κάτι αντίστοιχο, τι είχες κάνει;


Δεν είχα ποτέ άλλοτε κάτι ανάλογο. Ίσως είχα ένα υπέρ του δέοντος άγχος για συνηθισμένα συμπτώματα, αλλά ήταν σύντομο αφού υποχωρούσαν μετά από λίγο. 
Το ότι είμαι υποχόνδριος το γνωρίζω και αντιλαμβάνομαι πως όσο περισσότερη σημασία δινω στα δέκατα, τόσο το χειρότερο για τη ψυχολογία μου, αλλά εξακολουθώ να θεωρώ πως σχεδόν 2 μήνες με 37+ θερμοκρασια καθημερινα ενδεχομενως να φανερώνουν κάτι ασχετο με με τη φοβια μου - κατι παθολογικό, σοβαρό ή μη (ο υποχόνδριος μέσα μου κλίνει αναπόφευκτα προς το σοβαρό). Οποτε εχουμε δυο τινα: Αν ειναι παθολογικο, οποιοδηποτε επιπλεον συμπτωμα θα βοηθουσε στη διαγνωση. Οπότε παίρνω θερμοκρασία πρωί - μεσημέρι - βράδυ όπως μου είχε ζητήσει ο παθολόγος. Αν ειναι ψυχολογικο, απλως επιδεινωνω την κατασταση, και ισως προκαλω ο ιδιος συμπτωματα μεσω αυθυποβολης. 

Απλά όλο αυτό -εξετάσεις, γιατροί, ο πυρετος που δε λεει να πεσει- ειναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρο και ώρες ώρες νιώθω πως σίγουρα έχω κάτι σοβαρό και φοβάμαι την οποια διάγνωση.

----------


## zavan

Παρακαλώ να σβηστεί το παρόν, τα παιξε το κινητό και το πόσταρε 2 φορές.

----------


## haniel

ο παθολογος για ποσο καιρο σου ειχε πει να παρακολουθεις τη θερμοκρασια σου βρε zavan μου?ποτε θα του πας τις μετρησεις σου?και οτι και να ειναι αυτο,που μαλλον ειναι το καταραμενο αγχος για ακομα μια φορα,προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις...εστω λιγακι,στο σημειο που μπορεις...να ειναι γρηγορα περαστικα ευχομαιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!

Yoco Choco τι ωραιοοοοο!!!!!!!!!! ανατριχιαστικο μαλλον...

----------


## pasxalita

agapite file... exw ola osa proaneferes.... kai alla xeirotera.... as ksekinhsoume... plakwma sto stithos- plati, monimh zalada, tash gia emeto, dekata se kathimerhnh pleon vash, ponos sthn kardia, ponokefalo,astatheia...... kai polla alla.... o kardiologos mou exei ginei kollitos mou,,, kai eimai molis 25 xronwn.... ola ma ola pou proaneferes diataraxes tou agxous h alliws fagatonia opws mou eipe enas giatros.... ksafnika emfanizontai..... nomizeis oti eisai monos sou alla oxi fisika... iparxoun polloi san kai esena kai san kai emena.... oso gia ta dekata... kserw giati ta exw sinexeia.... prospathise na xalarwseis.... mhn ta pairneis ola sta sovara.... emena opote me pianei milaw gia kati eyxaristo me kapion diko m.... h akouw ena tragoudi h poli apla paw mia volta.... mia aplh volta me tra akoustika sto xeri kai tha deis... ola perastika einai.... allwste skepsou kai to allo sou simvainei poli sixna opote kati tha eixes pathei.... opws kai egw... xalarwse.... asxoleisou me oti agapas... oti kai an einai ayto... akoma kai me paidiak paixnidia... pianei pistepse me... allwste egw pleon ta varethika ta simptwmata... an mia mera den emfanistoun anisixw mhpws den eimai kala....

----------


## pasxalita

yoco choco poso teleia h istoria sou............................................... ..

----------


## tzab

kai ti kaneis pasxalita gia aytes tis zalades kai tin monimi nautia??? ( ta exw kai egw edw kai 2 xronia, sunexei). Exw perasei pleon sto epipedo, na min fovamai ta sumptwmata alla to oti o organismos m kapoia stigmi den tha anteksei kai ontws tha pathw kati.px emfragma i egkefaliko! to skeftesai esu etsi??

----------


## pasxalita

sinexeia ayto skeftomai.... oti tha pathw emfragma an ponaw mprosta kai pisw sthn plath h oti tha pathw egkefaliko an ponaw sto kefali.... o kathenas to pernaei diaforetika... egw gia paradeigma ekana ena peirama... thn wra pou ponousa phra thl mia filh mou kai sizitousame gia diafora... ws diamageias stamathsa na ponaw giati eixa ksexastei... otan omws to ksanaskeftika ksanaponesa... o giatros mou mou eipe oti einai ola sto mialo m.... kanenas neos mou leei den pethane apo agxos.... oso gia tis zalades kai tis nayties... tpt den kanw... apla pinw ena xamomhli me meli kai ginomai kalitera... eimai kata tvn farmakvn....

----------


## tzab

Ti zalh pws tin aisthanesai??? egw nomizw oti tha pesw, oti tha katarreusw..To swma moy kineitai aristera allla egw eimai statheros..san illigkos.. Niwthw na tremei to kefali mou eswterika...! exeis kati paromoio??

----------


## pasxalita

tzab akrivws to idio.... to xeirotero mou einai otan perpataw sto dromo.... kathomai kateytheian se ena pagkaki.... kserw einai tragiko

----------

